# Help furnishing front living room. I'm lost.



## norulez43 (Nov 11, 2010)

I am sad to say that I have now lived in this house for over a year and we still have not figured out how to decorate the front living room. It is oddly shaped (long but narrow rectangular), has a huge bow window on one side, a large door opening on the opposite side, a fireplace taking up one short side and a large doorway taking up most of the opposite short side. Can anyone help? The fireplace needs to be remodeled also but I'll worry about that later. It was the ugliest fireplace I've ever seen. It had shaker shingles so imagine that! Pics attached.


----------



## silasraven (Nov 6, 2011)

*im stumped*

ok the only thing that comes to mind is put a sofa, or a chair ,right by the fire place against the wall or almost, it can be done on both sides. im so stuck right now umm sitting chairs across from the couch and end tables if you still want a walk threw. 

http://www.google.com/search?q=loun...w.,cf.osb&fp=1760ca64b5f77308&biw=768&bih=350


----------

